

Lawyers say 'perfect storm' of BYOD and Big Data engulfing legal departments - anigbrowl
http://www.aceds.org/corporate-lawyers-say-perfect-storm-of-byod-big-data-engulfing-legal-departments/

======
anigbrowl
BYOD as in Bring Your Own Device.

